# Calendar with watch pictures for 2010



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Calendar with watch pictures for 2010*

i have made a couple of a calendar pages with watch pictures designed as wallpapers. just wanted to share this with you. next months will be added...
i would appreciate if you help me to choose pictures for new months.

*view the calendar here*


----------



## veronicacarter (May 6, 2010)

I have never seen this type of calendar . Nice creativity describe by you . I like all with different watches and them also . Colour combination is fabulous .


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

veronicacarter said:


> I have never seen this type of calendar . Nice creativity describe by you . I like all with different watches and them also . Colour combination is fabulous .


thanks!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

September...


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

October










November










*What about preparing the calendar for 2011 together? *


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Good stuff! :-!


----------



## mywatch (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice!!

Maybe there should be a Sticky of a daily calender in the image gallery, which shows us every day another watch (every kind of watch - mechanical, quartz, electric, pocket watch, different origins, makes, etc) which we all can discuss, so we could all broaden our horizon!


----------



## GJ (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Kibi,

I have a question for you.
The watch in the very first picture, the dive watch.
What brand is it?
Looks a bit like a vintage Omega 300 to me.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

hi,

this watch is Prim Orlík (in english "small eagle") - year 1965, only 600 (or 300?) pieces...
made for Czechoslovak army only, special forces
i know, there are only 10 pieces all about the world?
manufacturer Prim was inspirated by Omega 300... ;-)


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*new month - June!* ;-)


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*new month - new picture...!* ;-)


----------



## jay102 (Jul 6, 2010)

It's very cool! I like it much!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*August*...


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Time for change ;-)*


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*October*


----------



## BritLee (Oct 5, 2010)

I think it is always been right to give calendar with the watches and the picture I saw has a very good look it self even with the calender option in it.

Custom Essay


----------



## crazyt (Oct 5, 2010)

This is super cool!! hopefuly we will have one next year?


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

I like to do a calendar for 2011, and I will be very glad if you help me pick photos from my gallery.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*NOVEMBER 









*


----------



## rhst1 (Mar 19, 2009)

great!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

December 2010 and January 2011


----------



## rhst1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

new year... new month... new calendar! 










Prim Diplomat - vintage 70'


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

thank you for the efforts here. much appreciated!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*FEBRUARY*


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*MARCH*


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*APRIL* 










pocketwatche Elgin, 30'


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*MAY*


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*June*


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

fantastic, as usual


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thank you very much!


----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*JULY*

1680x1050
1280x1024










*other months here*


----------



## areaclon (Jun 15, 2011)

is fantastic .... hope the next edition


----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

kibi said:


> *Calendar with watch pictures for 2010*
> 
> i have made a couple of a calendar pages with watch pictures designed as wallpapers. just wanted to share this with you. next months will be added...
> i would appreciate if you help me to choose pictures for new months.
> ...


A great idea!

I'm really diggin' that Orange Monster...looking forward to August being published!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

fegan said:


> A great idea!
> 
> I'm really diggin' that Orange Monster...looking forward to August being published!


thanks! for you...


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*AUGUST*










other months


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*SEPTEMBER*










other months


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*OCTOBER*










Other months are here


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*NOVEMBER*

Girard-Perregaux Laureato










Other months are here


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

DECEMBER










Gold solitaire from the workshop of master Seryn
Other months are HERE. 
 k.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*January 2012*


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*February 2012*


----------



## brrman (Jan 31, 2012)

Feb is awesome - thanks!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

you are welcome!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

March 2012


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*October 2012* 

1680×1050

1280×1024


----------



## SankalpDesai (Sep 13, 2010)

@kibi,

You are doing a wonderful job. Please keep up the good work. Cheers!!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

I made new calendar for November 

here


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*January 2013*
1920×1200


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*March 2013*

*1920×1200*


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*August 2013* 

1920×1200
2560×1440


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*October 2013* 

1920×1200


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

click!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

http://info.photowatches.eu/2014/12/kalendar-pro-vas-pocitac-prosinec-2014/


----------

